# Let the 'O9 CALENDAR PICTURES speak for themselves



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ALL: I thought we could make it easier on Melissa next year by creating a depository of great pictures through the year. It will be easier if we ONLY POST PICTURES Here. if we want to comment (and I know I will) let's pm the poster of the picture-- so that when we (and especially Mellissa) look at this thread all we see is pictures.

ps. actually you have to write something for it post-- but let's keep it short and sweet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper and Cash Winter '08


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Best Friends Forever


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Princess Jillee*

Sweet Jillee


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Fall in Love in Fall


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

bumping up-- I know you all have calendar worthy pictures!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is my pick


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

BUMPING UP!!! people - everytime I bump up I need to put a picture of my boys--- COME ON! I am getting embarrassed. We need SAMPSON AND DELILAH, GUCCI, SCOUT AND LINCOLN, DORA, TORI, PIAGET, REECE, PRESTON, AND NIGEL... just to name a few.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Missy--

How in the world did you get that fantastic action shot (or is it DH again??)

Can I ask what kind of camera you use?

You could really do a book of photography...your photos are great!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Ok, here's my daydreaming Drama Queen


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Naptime


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ladies, you are amazing with a camera!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

How fun - I love everyone's photos! Here are my favorite Havs :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

We can't forget QUINCY! Here's Samson & Delilah.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm really hoping to have some good pictures this year for the calendar. I do love this one of Ry but my camera does not take the best quality photos.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are some of my votes:biggrin1: And I figured that I would bump:bump: this thread up


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great photos everyone.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All these pics are so ggod, we'll have to make a 2 yr calendar. Maybe we should make a poster collage.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My favorite photo (thus far) DH took of Dora while hiking Coral Canyon!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is another one of my favs Okay two more:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Can someone be sure and get the picture of Oliver and the bubbles on the thread??? I think it would be great on the calendar.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa said she WASN'T making another calendar......did I miss something?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie is right, Melissa just told me on Sunday at dinner that there's no way she'll be doing it again. Unless one of us decides to do it, I don't think there will be a 09 calendar.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This is something that I have done before and it is very time consuming and can be very stressful. I don't blame Melissa for not wanting to do it again. Let me think about it and see what I have going here in the next few months. I may be willing to take it on, but no promises

Sorry Melissa that people gave you such grief for something that you were trying to do for the good of our beloved Havanese. About 9 years ago I took a project on to help out our Aussie Rescue and people didn't care what the delay was they just wanted what they had paid for In the end it all worked out fine, but it was very stressful and I too vowed to never take on a project like that again.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*09 calendar*

Shouldn't we keep posting to this thread so that whoever decides to take on the project will have pictures to use?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree- if nothing else- let's keep it going for ourselves-- so we have a thread of nothing but great pictures-- Sally we need Oliver w/bubbles in here. Don't forget folks-every time you post you have to include a picture.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Melissa said she WASN'T making another calendar......did I miss something?


Julie I thought the same thing. 
However since I got requests to add the bubble photo :redface:
Thank you :grouphug:
PS- I love havanese and photography and it is great when I can combine the two. Hope you don't mind me adding one more shot.
*Thank you Melissa and Dawna for all your hard work on 2008 calendar!*


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lets go ahead and collect pictures on this thread and maybe we can find someone to do it for us.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would do it, but am not sure where I could get it mass produced for a cheap price...
Does anyone know the printing cost which Melissa got for the 08 callendars? Melissa? Whats a resonable price? And distribution also has me worried to a bit.. lol
Would be nice to get the 09 callendars ready for The Specialty at the end of August.

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I MIGHT be willing to take it on. I have software for that sort of thing (Adobe Photoshop Elements and Nova Print Artist). I may be a lousy photographer but I do have an eye for page placement and I do have an aunt and a neighbor who are artists who I may be able to enlist to help with layout. I don't think I'd have any problems finding a printer in the Bay Area. I'm pretty thick skinned too so any nasty, snarky emails won't phase me too much.
Put me down for a maybe and I'll do some checking around.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind doing it...but it would be the much simpler style, like the Dutch Hav Calendar....
Make a collage per months, and click and drag it into a ready made format...
and then with a thing like Kodak Gallery online items create a calendar.... that is then send to various addresses directly from Kodak....

Maybe with the few people willing, we could make like a committee, task division... the practical part of it all, is for me, being in Europe a bit around the focus....but I could make stylish collages from the selection of pictures...that could be used for the calendar... I would then send all of that to the person doing the practical part.... Do I make sense?

PS I DOOOO SOOOOO LOOOOOVVEEEE the bubbles picture!! I have soooo got to try that on a sunny day the effect is brilliant!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa had said something about making a committee of forum members to sort through and decide some of these things.That was when she was heading it up though.

I think the cart is being put before the horse here,till some decisions are made.Who's going to do it?Is Melissa really not going to,even with a committee? Is it a forum calendar?A rescue calendar? Before you can a have a thread of pictures for a calendar,don't you have to know there is someone going to do it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I posted this thread before I knew Melissa was not going to do it-- I don't think it is bad thing though to have thread of special pictures-- if for nothing else- for ourselves-- those pictures like Oliver the bubble chaser- should be handy in one place when ever we need a fix---

So Julie, we still need Quincy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm getting quotes right now from my printer guy at work who has done personal projects for me before. So we shall see how much it will be per calendar. I have asked for quotes to match the 08 version and beyond.. 
It would help if we knew the cost of the 08 calendars.. but Melissa is in NYC right now! ... Maybe Dawna knows?

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you all are putting the horse before the cart here. Slow down a bit and find out a) who wants to do it really and b) how it will work. It's fine to post pictures if you all want to, but at least we should all decide if we want the calendar done by that certain person and if Melissa is okay with it considering that this IS her forum after all. At lunch today it sounded like she might consider doing it again if she had more time and maybe if people helped and if people didn't send her crappy e-mails like "My dog's picture isn't in the calendar so I don't want to buy one anymore" or "Hurry up and get these calendars out" or "I can't believe I haven't received mine yet" or "Why haven't the pictures been chosen yet? :fish:"

I mean, seriously, I think we're all adults and can appreciate that some things take time and, most of all, effort. I'm sorry if this upsets anyone, but I just heard some of the e-mail stories from the horse's mouth so to speak and it got me a little riled up as to how immature some people were acting. I don't blame Melissa for saying that she doesn't want to do it again after I actually heard some of the things that were said.

However, this is still her forum and we should ask her if she is still going to do the calendar and if not if it's okay for one of us to do it and then decide on how it will be done.

Just my 2 cents.

ETA: When I say ask Melissa, I do mean ask and not hound her to death with questions.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ETA: When I say ask Melissa, I do mean ask and not hound her to death with questions. [/QUOTE]

You are probably right Lina. Now that you know the inside scoop,you should also know,If I hadn't hounded her to death,there wouldn't of been the first calendar. Ask her. Or better yet,go to the calendar thread----she posted it there!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I don't mean when you hounded her to make one in the first place, I mean when people annoyed her afterwards. I'm sure we are all grateful to you for getting on her case to make a calendar.

Also, I do know there is a difference between saying I got my calendar or I didn't get my calendar and flat out complaining to Melissa about it. So, I'm not saying that people don't have the right to commiserate over calendars coming later than others, but I don't think any of us have to right to actually annoy and complain to Melissa about it, if that makes sense.

Also, Melissa did mention that she thinks it was her fault for taking on the calendar at such a late date in the first place. Just so you all know.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

All: I have just written Melissa and asked her to delete this thread. I posted the thread right after I got my calendar (and before she posted her frustration) and was so excited I just thought it would be a fun on-going thread. But I agree we should wait. If someone wants to volunteer to do it- it should be talked about privately with Melissa before we all chime in. Apologies to all and especially to Melissa if this thread overstepped my bounds.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

If this thread gets deleted, can all of you who posted photos put them in the gallery. It would be a shame to loose them. They are wonderful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina said:


> Julie, I don't mean when you hounded her to make one in the first place, I mean when people annoyed her afterwards. I'm sure we are all grateful to you for getting on her case to make a calendar.
> 
> Also, I do know there is a difference between saying I got my calendar or I didn't get my calendar and flat out complaining to Melissa about it. So, I'm not saying that people don't have the right to commiserate over calendars coming later than others, but I don't think any of us have to right to actually annoy and complain to Melissa about it, if that makes sense.
> 
> Also, Melissa did mention that she thinks it was her fault for taking on the calendar at such a late date in the first place. Just so you all know.


Lina,
No one owes me a darn thing...I pushed for it and that's that. I feel bad that Melissa had to go through crap as well. We all----collectively said in the thread,everyone would be okay with it if there dogs/photos were not picked. Melissa made sure to point that out to ALL of us. I felt responsible for some skuttle butt that happened,but I'm sure as hell not taking responsibility for moaning/groans later. Who are these people? Are they forum members? Outside people moaning and groaning? If there were people on this forum complaining in messages to her----that this is what I have for them:nono::fish::nono: That's a shame.That's a darn shame.Everyone KNEW the calendars would come. Like you said,it was fun to see everyone's reactions and disappointments when they didn't arrive....but that isn't what you are speaking of,I don't think.

Missy,I hope Melissa keeps this thread...there's no need to delete it.Hopefully something will come together and a committee will form with Melissa at the helm and a calendar can be had for 2009.....:thumb:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I don't want you to take responsibility for moaning and groaning afterwards and I don't think I said that at all in my post. I am not blaming you or saying that we owe you anything at all. I think that you do a great job at motivating people (look at the quilt, for example) and that's what you did for the calendar. I hope I didn't offend you in my post as it was not directed at you.

And to answer your question, no I'm not speaking of everyone's fun at calendars arriving and what not. Melissa didn't mention names in particular but yes, they were forum members harassing her. I think we both agree that it was clear not all photos were going to be chosen, but some people still complained and I think that's what grates me the most. I agree with you that they all deserve a big :fish: and I'm sure that Melissa thinks so too.

Also, I am writing all this as my opinion of what happened, not Melissa's, as I'm sure you all know. I am quite opinionated and of course I have to have one on all this crap that happened. 

Missy, I don't think this thread needs to be deleted AT ALL. My comment was not meant to be negative towards making a picture thread and I think this was a great idea on your part. We might have to restart it just so we can actually achieve the one picture for every post thing, but I do think it was a great idea so don't beat yourself up about it. eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess I am just shocked right now about all of this. This was suppose to be for a good cause, the breed we all love our Havanese that need help. It really saddens me that it has turned out this way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Interesting going back and reading the post on "my calendar came". You can almost tell who sent the complaining emails along with other post about whose picture was left out.
When Melissa started her thread I was not surprised as I thought I had already read almost everything she mentioned from the emails. There were alot of complainers until Melissa put a stop to it. I'm glad she did. It is all so petty.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't be more sad about all of it. I had great hopes that this calendar would go well,and a coffee table book of our forum dogs would come in the future,along with more calendars etc. I was looking forward to it. It breaks my heart that a few rotten eggs spoil the whole basket. 

I know exactly what you mean Sandi...I re-read that thread before and thought I had it figured out. I can tell you----Melissa received no bitch or complaint from me. In the thread,I was simply sharing the oohs and aahs when someone got theirs and the disappointment when theirs or mine hadn't come. That's it. I think most all of us thought it was the mail service.....like we had mailmen sitting somewhere enjoying them!ound: For awhile,I thought they had snatched Debbie's quilt block as well. Those crazy mailmen-----you never know!ound: I thought perhaps that had been mis-interpreted,but unfortunately that isn't the case. I really thought-it had been "blown out" of proportion.It saddens me that also isn't the case.

Lina--I'm also very opinionated......and not afraid to tell it.:wink: It's probably good we agree By the way---I wasn't putting words in your mouth--I wasn't insinuating you were pointing the finger at me. As far as I'm concerned,like I said,anything after the first skuttlebutt----it wasn't this cat. It wasn't me then either--but I'm taking the hit for it.:wink:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sad too Julie. I had hopes there would be more calendars, that's why I offered to consider doing one. I can count on one hand the number of people I've ever sent a PM to and NONE of the PM's I've sent were to Melissa about the calendar except when she asked for some photos at the begining. I did PM Dawna yesterday about the three I was looking for and we figured it out. 
I cannot imagine cancelling an order because my dogs weren't in the calendar. If I could take Sedona's photo out and put somone else's in so they would order calendars to help rescue, I would. Heck, she doesn't even look like that photo anymore! For me, it was always about rescue, not about my own dog. I was excited about getting my calendars and worried when they didn't show up. Now, it'll be rather bittersweet when they do arrive. I'll be happy to have participated to help HRI but I will also remember how much Melissa had to put up with to get it done, and the fact that it was so bad that she vowed not to do it again. It kinda takes all the fun and excitement out of it for me.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It would never occur to me to send an email or PM to Melissa or anyone complaining about the calendar. I didn’t realize Melissa was going to be at Westminster today as I did send her an email asking if all the calendars have been mailed. I still do not have mine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sandi,
I just got mine yesterday! So I bet they are still mailing them out... I bet you will get yours soon!

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh wow, people actually emailed Melissa with complaints!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

While unfortunately you only hear the complaints, I have heard many nice compliments from the rescue group and a few people responded to the newsletter personally saying how gorgeous the calendar was and they were thrilled they have a rescue calendar to leave up year round. 


Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda I think the complaints were a tiny amount compared to the compliments to the beauty of the calendar. Unfortunately the complaints got to Melissa first, with people sounding like she did not know what she was doing and ungrateful for her time and energy. If I had just got off the flight she did and faced what she did I would probably have shut down the entire site. I’m really glad she didn’t.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I think most of what has to be said, has been said, and I agree totally ..and can understand Melissa's response...been there, done that....And I deeply thank her for all her love, beside the blood sweat and tears, she has put into the calendar!

However I am not putting the cart in front of the horse when saying I want to volunteer..... I have been involved in & made 2 Hav-calendars already, may it though be a different style, lay out and different organisation and set up.... 
I said I wanted to volunteer even from across the big ocean.....was to show, that people see the amount of work that goes in it, that people see that there is still hope yet.....and hope that it would give incentive for others to participate...and get organised....at this moment it's just harvesting interest of people to volunteer......why ask Melissa, if no one is interested to do it in the first place? So first collect interested people...and then come up with a proposal to Melissa and ask for her permission&comments&input...like a true democracy 

Because yes, it would be a shame that because of some rude, insolent and shameless ppl, such a beautiful effort to support HRI will no longer continue....aside from the mere fact that it is brilliant to have a Calendar with Hav's that you "know"!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was with Melissa, and Lina (and a bunch more) when the discussion came up. Melissa told me she is "over it" and as Lina said, feels she started the project too late to do it the best way. Give her a chance to settle in tonight after getting back from Westminster.I am sure that she will eventually post what her intentions are for next year. 

And all I can say about Lina's (correct) comments - Shame on people who complained about something done out of love and for charity!! We all just need to take a step back and think about this!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Come my lovelies......it is a NEW DAY.....onward & upward! heeheee Sorry.....just my weak attempt to add a little humor!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Come my lovelies......it is a NEW DAY.....onward & upward! heeheee Sorry.....just my weak attempt to add a little humor!


Vicki,

I just love you!! :hug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok 
1) I refuse to delete a thread with adorable Hav photos. 
2) Im starting to forget the pain

Actually I obviously made a few mistakes and had NO idea the sales would be what they were SO FAST. I thought I was going to have to pimp this thing out like a Heidi Fliess. However, some were not very understanding in circumstances which I really could not control. 

Next time I do it, I would love to be able to sell it at Nationals so many people can get it in PERSON. Second, I am going to look for a tracking and secure order site where it is easier to order. I think paypal worked out great and there may be a better option. It was just a FREAK thing the printers delayed and shorted us right before my trip to Africa. 

Although one person did suggest I should not have gone to Africa and failed my OBLIGATION to rescue. That was my chuckle for the day. This was a person whos calendar was sent out, and obviously had a problem with the PO. Also my problem. 

So continue on, and lets not think about the negative. Lets look at it as a learning process and people are always going to bitch. Its just a way of life for some people. I will say I did get a lot of people asking about their calendar who were VERY NICE AND UNDERSTANDING. Unfortunately the nasty people speak much louder. haha. 

If you post photos here, remember we need the HIGH RES version. You can still use photos at havaneseforum.com

If for whatever reason I don't do it, I can share it with someone who does. 

The key to resolving the problems I had this year is doing it much earlier and not taking orders until the puppies are in my hand. 

I can be bribed with real puppies also. Im just saying.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome back Melissa - officially!!!
I think having them available to Nationals is a FANTASTIC IDEA!!! I would be happy to give up some of my time there to sit at a vendors table and sell them!!! You just say the word!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa I am sooooo happy to hear you are considering doing another calendar. Count me in with Laurie at the Nationals if you do decide to do it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, you are a Godess!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good news to hear Melissa. Also some of us will step up to the plate and help as well! Maybe we have people who can help in each area- shipping, promoting, etc. Having them in person is a great idea. It would be great to have them in person at club meetings or even some of the local specialties!

Ugh to the bad comments- seriously, who says things like that- yikes.
There were a lot of good ones too! Including people who were really touched.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ You did an awesome job on the calendar. It is unfortunate that negative comments and problems seem to always stand out and stick with us better and longer than do the positive things.

I can't thank you enough for the tribute to Shadow. It is awesome. Even just thinking about it brings tears to my eyes. I am so honored to have owned and cared for her but, she truly did belong to all of us here at the Forum. :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was really thinking about the calendar this morning and wanted to touch base on a few things. I know I am not the best at writing so I hope no one takes this the wrong way, just some things for Melissa & us to think about before she commits to doing a calendar before the Nationals.

-	The calendar should be done and ready to go to the printers by July 1, this would allow plenty of wiggle room for hiccups and delivery to get them to the Nationals.
-	Melissa were you happy with the printer or do we need to locate another one?
-	This also only allows Melissa a little over 4 months to put this thing together in between everything else she has on her plate.
-	Pictures, we will have to use some pictures from last summer and fall to fill those pages, I think we should allow all of last years photos that we didn’t use in this years calendar to be used if Melissa feels they are appropriate.
-	Envelopes, I know we had a small issue with wet calendar’s and buying better envelopes will cost more and take away from rescue, Melissa I am more than happy to buy and donate these for you.
-	Melissa mentioned finding a more secure way for credit cards, this is going to take time also.

I know I had something else I was thinking of but have lost it. I do want to say I love Missy’s idea of a thread with only pictures, she did start a newer one (Hit me with your best shots 08) I think we should continue to use this thread and have fun even if Melissa decides the calendar is too much for her at this time.

Melissa you did a wonderful job on this years calendar, I get so many comments about it at work even from people who don’t have dogs. I personally along with others would love for you to do another one but completely understand if it is not possible. If you even think it is a possibility I would be more than happy to help in any way I can with research, mailing, & selling. I wish I could help with the pictures but I’m not afraid to admit that I suck when it comes to even taking a picture I would hate to see what a picture would even look like if I tried to edit it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Bravo Leeann!!! well said.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

100% behind ya babe!! Just let me know what I can do!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm very interested in this next calendar project aswell, as i've stated earlier in this thread.

Melissa: I have a couple question for you to help out with my own research.

How many calendars have been sold so far?
How much did it cost per unit to produce?
Did your printer do on demand printing? Or in large batches? Were you happy with this company?
Could we also do a identical desk calendar for people who would rather not have the hanging variety?

I'm waiting on a quote from my printing guy, hopefully I will have it later today.

Will let you know asap what I have!

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hooray Melissa!! I'm so happy to hear that you are considering doing another calendar! I'm glad you are starting to forget the pain. I hear that's why women have more than one kid. They forget the pain.  Don't let the naysayers get you down. Those of us who love the calendar do speak softer than those who have something to complain about. Some people will find something to complain about no matter what.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well the thing with printers... is most make you order a HUGE amount ( think 5,000 or even 1,000) so to find one that allows smaller amounts is great. 

I was VERY happy with the color. I was not so happy with the paper weight, but that was my fault in not knowing what to order. I am going to do a small second batch because we ran out and print on heavier paper so I can see what it will be like. 

I used printpelican.com if someone wants to compare pricing. 

And I think wrapping them in plastic is an option, just more $$$$.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa, my boss’s best friend owns a printing company, I have asked him what his min. qty is and what he would need from us. He did 175 x-mas cards for me with each persons name imprinted into each card, envelopes addressed from an excel spread sheet, stamped and mailed for $2.60 ea. I know a calendar has a lot more pages so lets see what he comes back with for me.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

LeANN thats great, thanks!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The prices at printpelican seem pretty reasonable -- if you are doing a large batch.. $1 per calendar is great!
The cardboard inserts and plastic wrap add abit to the cost, but might be worth it, if next years will be sold a larger scale. 

I will be getting my printers quote on Tuesday.. for wall and desk versions.

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know what has happened with the calendar idea? Is it on? Off? It looks like there hasn't been any chatter about it for over a month. Just curious as we getting some really really nice photos in the photo challenges.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well the thing with printers... is most make you order a HUGE amount ( think 5,000 or even 1,000) so to find one that allows smaller amounts is great.
> 
> I was VERY happy with the color. I was not so happy with the paper weight, but that was my fault in not knowing what to order. I am going to do a small second batch because we ran out and print on heavier paper so I can see what it will be like.
> 
> ...


I would like to thank you for the hard work.The calender is really nice still,and the pictures were great.I'm sure it wasn't an easy thing to do.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> Does anyone know what has happened with the calendar idea? Is it on? Off? It looks like there hasn't been any chatter about it for over a month. Just curious as we getting some really really nice photos in the photo challenges.


Just re-asking........eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, I would send a PM to Melissa and find out what her intentions are for this.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well yes,I will-----however last I knew Ryan was looking into printer costs and so was some others----then*poof* nothing anymore that I saw posted anyway.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I did get a quote and it was way to high. 

Anyone else??

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now how on Earth did I miss THIS thread??!?!! Gosh, I've missed a lot. Guess it's cuz I was busy ogling my calendar. LOL 

I won't go into all the negative stuff Melissa has had to face, it's all been said. Suffice it to say that it's a **** shame. I don't give a hoot if my Havs aren't on there. I'm so addicted to the critters and because we "know" so many of them here, I feel they are ALL mine!! LOL

I'm soooooo very happy that you took this project on, Melissa, as I KNEW it would be pro-quality, artistic, compassionate and superb. I had no doubts whatsoever and I see mine in the kitchen many times a day and smile each time. Thank you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My understanding is Melissa is doing another calendar(I'm sure you have all read). She is asking for submissions now(see bullentin on front of forum as to where to e-mail)

Thing is-----doesn't anyone want to share there submissions? I would love to see what you have submitted as possibilities for the 2009 calendar.

:boink: Come on ---:boink: Let's see! :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I'll show you mine if you show me yours. :laugh:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay Lina :becky: I'll go first----

I'm not positive these are the exact pictures,but I submitted Quincy getting his "catch of the day" ound:

I took these a couple weeks ago. Since then we re-took some fishing photos that I'm not sure whether I'll send them to Melissa or not.

Your turn!!!:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*WOW!!!!* 
Quincy could have a calendar of his own!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Sally! You're so sweet! :kiss:

Your pictures are just awesome-----have you sent any possibilities to Melissa yet?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Julie 
Here is one I sent to Melissa :biggrin1: :jaw:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie those are GREAT! I love the fishing idea, very creative.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute Sally! Fluffy bottom havs! What a clever shot!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I LOVE the fishing pics... Quincy is SO handsome! 

I'm afraid you've probably seen all the pics I sent in of Kubrick, but here are two of them:





And, of course, the avatar pic!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are great Lina! I love Kubrick----he has such great color! I bet he is fun to photograph.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, I love following him around with a camera, LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Although I also submitted this picture that is NOT Kubrick, because it's just too sweet not to submit.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lina, I think you need to submit your avatar photo also. I love that one!

Julie, how about the stach photo?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, I did! I wrote that I did on the post with the Kubrick pics.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a great picture Lina. That's a great hug and a beautiful hav!

Jill----I love your pictures as well....especially the second one. I love the light and pop of color.:clap2:
I don't think I'll send that funny "stache" picture in...we were just kidding around.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I know that Melissa loved this one of Romeo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

and I love it also Lisa!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Suzanne,
I have admired Sierra and need to know HOW you keep her face white? Moxie had alot of the brown cut away at the groomer today and I would like to get a head start on improving the whiteness of the new growth.
what's your secret?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The photo of Romeo is great. It shows up so large on my screen I can't see it all at one time,but he sure is a cutie!

Anyone else submit any?:ear:hoto:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Although I also submitted this picture that is NOT Kubrick, because it's just too sweet not to submit.


Gee Carolina, I'd have to agree with you on this one. If it doesn't capture the love Maya has for her Havanese (and truly all dogs) I don't know what would. This is a priceless photo that I am so grateful for. Thank you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are all beautiful and stunning photos! The havanese are such adorable little critters. How can we not fall in love with these faces??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Gee Carolina, I'd have to agree with you on this one. If it doesn't capture the love Maya has for her Havanese (and truly all dogs) I don't know what would. This is a priceless photo that I am so grateful for. Thank you.


I think that feeling is mutal.
PS-Both Maya and Lauren are wonderful girls :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I don't know who's cuter lisa, your girl or your Hav. That Romeo does have that look of love too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the photos shown here. Calendar 09 will be terrific! I don't have any good ones of my girls but I'm sure going to enjoy looking at everyone else's Havs next year. I can look at my two any old time!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi...I know I've been away for a while (like all summer). I'm trying to catch up on all the latest here. Anyhow...here's my best picture i have of Amy...


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

This picture of Moxie always makes me smile!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yep, I'd say I was one pretty lucky mom Missy. I was blessed with my 2Ls and 4Ls.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jen and Debra,
Be sure you send Melissa your photos full size so she can take a look at them and decide whether they are possibilities for the calendar. Please send to [email protected] .com as Melissa has posted on the front of the forum.

Amy is adorable! She is quite a patriotic girl!:whoo:
Moxie is using a toothbrush?Adorable!!
Lisa=your daughters are beauties as well as the havs!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, I skimmed the middle of this thread. Is Melissa committed to doing the calendar or is this just for fun?
Also, forgive my ignorance, but what is a full sized picture?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I never did get my calendar ... the dogs got sick and then other things just kept coming up .. I would love to get one now just for the fantastic pictures .. if there is one available 
I hope the calendar continues for the year 2009 - I think it is a fabulous idea and these dogs are so adorable and they do so deserve the exposure ..but in the meantime keep posting those adorable pictures so we can enjoy right now .. Thank you . .. 
I even have some of my own - all I need to do is to figure out how to get them from the computer to you on the forum ..
One more thing to learn .. I am getting there ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

moxie said:


> Sorry, I skimmed the middle of this thread. Is Melissa committed to doing the calendar or is this just for fun?
> Also, forgive my ignorance, but what is a full sized picture?


Meaning-submit it to Melissa the full size,not "shrinked" like you have to do to post it here.

The calendar is for real.:thumb:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

here's one of Doc I took this morning...we are doing some construction/destruction on our garage and driveway....the dogs, especially Izzy, were scared to death. Doc looks a little bewildered by all the noise. Izzy was shaking so much, even the anti-shake in the camera wouldn't work!! LOL!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that photo of Doc is a keeper for sure. Goodness the detail and highlights are fabulous. Sorry they were frightened however.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Lisa...but not to worry....they survived and I had two very velcro dogs for about three hours!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sally, I'd forgotten you had this one - Maya looks so happy in it - thanks for posting. I just love it.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmm... searching for photos, I have realized I don't tend to take landscaped photos of Toby often. I have hi-res of all of these photos and none are cropped here.

I'm loving this thread whether or not the calendar comes together. It's nice to get so many great photos together in one place!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Ani....those are just adorable!!! That last one....wow, I love it!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, I love that last photo too! Look at those adorable pink pads!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! These are great! I think Melissa has alot of good choices this year!:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY!!! sigh...that last shot should be the emblem for our four letter acronym... IWAP!!!!! IWAP!!!! IWAAAAAAPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I agree Missy - those paws are adorable!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Haha, thanks everyone. He's all grown up now (5.5 months). IWAP again too.


----------



## Tasha (Aug 26, 2008)

All of the photos are great! It made me go back through the ones I have of Pompeii! He's now 7 months old.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome Tasha and Pompeii - make sure you introduce yourself in the "introduce yourself" thread/stickie or start another when you've downloaded your pictures. We love pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH, Ani, that last picture is a totaly "aaaaaawwwwwwww" photo ! Very nice. 

Doc is soooooo darn adorable in that photo, Judy!! He makes my heart melt.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina and Sally, thank you so much for submitting the two pictures of Lizzie with Lisa's Maya. They are so lovely. I am not sure I am able to retrieve anything from my dead laptop and I do hope that these lovely pictures are selected as Maya's expression reflects the ecstatic joy of holding a Havanese furball and basking in their unconditional love.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lizzie is so pretty Poornima---I loved the photo and didn't realize it wasn't Lisa's hav.:der: on me! :becky:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

These are the shots I sent in of Lola. Some have been seen before.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima, how sad that you may have lost photos. When you are ready, let me know and I'll email or upload any I have of Benji and Lizzie. 

Julie, if Maya had her way, every Hav would be mine. She just loves them all and can't understand why we don't have a whole herd. LOL


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Here are some of my votes:biggrin1: And I figured that I would bump:bump: this thread up


Oh heather! I swear I had to do a double take! (s)he looks just like capote when he was a puppy!!



















..uncanny even...but adorable! ...brings back memories of puppy kisses!


----------

